# Multi-Dog Household-- Recommendations?



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We don't have any problems right now with our 2 dogs (1 puppy and 1 adult) but I'd like to keep things that way.

Any recommendations for books or other resources we can use to PREVENT issues? 

Thank you!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good question, I'll be looking forward to the responses.

I have two girls, Molly (5.5) and Maisey (2). They are the best pair of sisters ever and Molly lets Maisey get away with everything. Her puppy card never expired. However, they are both pretty dominant females (Maisey marks over or next to Molly's urine), so I try to establish a consistent order between them. Molly always gets everything first. She gets fed first, goes out the door first, gets greeted first when we get home, etc. Although their relationship has just been the best so far, I'm trying to prevent the possibility that some day Molly will say "no" and Maisey will say "no" back, and things might escalate from there. Hopefully with an order established, Maisey will know not to say "no" back to Molly.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Debby McMullen "How Many Dogs"

She is a reward based trainer that understands all 4 learning quadrants. She is also the owner of Pawsitive Reactions LLC. She writes articles for Victoria Stilwell.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Typically, I just act as the leader so my dogs don't have to worry about it. If there is stealing of bones or food I step in and manage if it's a problem even if there is no fighting (i.e., one dog is crated or in an x-pen if I had out bones). If I notice that one dog is picking on the other dog in some way, I step in and manage. I don't do the this dog goes out the door first, this one eats first, this one gets a treat first, etc. I feed them at the same time. They both have door manners (i.e., no rushing and certainly no going out the door without my OK).

There is a class you can take and also audit just to get information and see real life examples. Loretta Mueller, the instructor, is a US Agility Team Coach. My guess is that many of her students have multiple Border Collies (agility people tend to have a lot of dogs) and other high excitement reactive breeds that tend to be snarky. Session starts October 1 and you can sign up today. 

Managing Multi-Dog Mahem


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Although their relationship has just been the best so far, I'm trying to prevent the possibility that some day Molly will say "no" and Maisey will say "no" back, and things might escalate from there. Hopefully with an order established, Maisey will know not to say "no" back to Molly.


 I hear you. My younger dog is still very much a puppy and our older one lets him get away with A LOT. He has his tricks to get the puppy to stop being annoying but is very gentle about it. I have never wanted to "test" my dog so for the odd time he is tested beyond my control, his cup would be overflowing with patience that nothing would ever happen. 



solinvictus said:


> Debby McMullen "How Many Dogs"
> 
> She is a reward based trainer that understands all 4 learning quadrants. She is also the owner of Pawsitive Reactions LLC. She writes articles for Victoria Stilwell.


Thank you, Solinvictus! I read the reviews for this. Very interesting. 



FosterGolden said:


> Typically, I just act as the leader so my dogs don't have to worry about it. If there is stealing of bones or food I step in and manage if it's a problem even if there is no fighting (i.e., one dog is crated or in an x-pen if I had out bones). If I notice that one dog is picking on the other dog in some way, I step in and manage. I don't do the this dog goes out the door first, this one eats first, this one gets a treat first, etc. I feed them at the same time. They both have door manners (i.e., no rushing and certainly no going out the door without my OK).
> 
> There is a class you can take and also audit just to get information and see real life examples. Loretta Mueller, the instructor, is a US Agility Team Coach. My guess is that many of her students have multiple Border Collies (agility people tend to have a lot of dogs) and other high excitement reactive breeds that tend to be snarky. Session starts October 1 and you can sign up today.
> 
> Managing Multi-Dog Mahem


How do you manage the behavior you described? Right now that's one of my issues... I try not to high value items but my older dog refuses to be anywhere but in the same room as the puppy... and I HAVE to give the puppy things to chew and the crate isn't always practical. (If I put him in the crate with it, he will stop chewing.) The horns that my older dog has almost always ignored have become more exciting now that the puppy enjoys them. So I have many around... if my older dog starts chewing on one, the puppy will come and inspect, take it away, but chew right next to him. We redirect, call him away, treat my older dog, etc. but I don't want this to keep happening for fear of guarding behavior developing (which is not yet present). Unplanned chewing is the problem. (Not toys.) Everything else is OK because I can control it... I always feed the puppy in his crate, inc. any sort of treat like a PB Kong. As for other treats, I make them take turns, and the puppy has already learned to sit and wait for his turn-- does not try to grab it from my other dog. 

That class looks perfect-- thank you so much. I will sign up.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Anele said:


> I hear you. My younger dog is still very much a puppy and our older one lets him get away with A LOT. He has his tricks to get the puppy to stop being annoying but is very gentle about it. I have never wanted to "test" my dog so for the odd time he is tested beyond my control, his cup would be overflowing with patience that nothing would ever happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would only give puppy good stuff in the crate. Give him a few minutes to decide to chew on it and if he doesn't within say, five minutes, let him out and take the chew thing away and put it up. Try again a few minutes later. If he wants it bad enough, he'll figure it out. You can also put up baby gates or pen the puppy with x-pens. Or, you can crate or pen the adult dog and leave the puppy out as long as the puppy isn't harassing him outside of the crate (typical of a puppy, so I am guessing this might not work). Or you can crate them both. I don't allow puppy and adult dog to have chew things together period. I put away anything of high value -- so there is no unplanned chewing -- and give it to them when they are separated as I described. With my two now, I don't separate as they are good about doing their own thing and don't have a history of issues. I know that Wyatt will steal from Oakley and Oakley will allow it, so they are always supervised and if Wyatt goes to take something from Oakley I tell him to leave it. If I don't get to him on time, I just ask Wyatt to bring it and he does, I tell him he is a good dog and I give it back to Oakley and then I might separate them so Oakley can finish in peace. I know that if Wyatt leaves something like a marrow bone where they lick out the inside but don't eat the bone, if the cat or one of my chickens (if they are outside) goes to check it out, he'll snark. I try to remember to pick up whatever it is if he decides he's done for the moment, but if I don't notice and he snarks, I just pick up the item and put it away.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

FosterGolden said:


> I would only give puppy good stuff in the crate. Give him a few minutes to decide to chew on it and if he doesn't within say, five minutes, let him out and take the chew thing away and put it up.


Thank you-- this is what I will do from now on. Thankfully, my older dog doesn't take anything from him, but until my puppy has a solid "leave it" (as you have been helping me on the other thread) I won't risk anything. 

I've read some trainers use luring the puppy away consistently with food, but my issue with that is then both dogs stop chewing and focus on the food. I'd rather them chew!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had two Goldens at the same time back in the 90's. A male and female, she was four years younger but was clearly the dominant dog. Maybe having the opposite sexes helped. My only other recommendation is buy an Electrolux!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

murphy1 said:


> I had two Goldens at the same time back in the 90's. A male and female, she was four years younger but was clearly the dominant dog. Maybe having the opposite sexes helped. My only other recommendation is buy an Electrolux!


HAHAHA about the Electrolux! I am at least happy that their fur is more like tumbleweeds vs. individual pieces that stick on clothing! 

After college, my sister and I lived together for awhile with our 2 dogs, both males. They would share everything without issue. (And mine was a terrier!) I just took it for granted! No training or management needed. I am thankful we have no guarding issues at all right now... but no way do I want them to start!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’ve always had sets of Goldens. I find it much easier, and I feel much better leaving them alone when they have each other for company. I’ve always had a trained adult dog when bringing a puppy into the house. I think that the older dog helps train the puppy. A male and a female dog (any breed) almost always will get along. Two of the same sex can be an issue, and two females can be a real issue. But Goldens tend to be pretty submissive and I’ve had sets of females that got along great. They are Golden Retrievers! Mine often curl up and sleep with my cats.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Mine get along great but the biggest rule we have is that they are never allowed to be out of crates while we aren’t home. We have some chew toys that are only allowed in crates because the dogs consider then a high value item.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have four dogs, had six up until we lost our two senior dogs a couple of years ago. Can honestly say we never had any problems with conflicts, they are all got along, very well. There was the odd spat usually it was because one was being a bit pushy or rude, but nothing serious ever came of them. I never gave very high value items such as raw bones, but chew bones, balls and toys, I always made sure I had one for each, plus a couple more and treats were handed out randomly, no special order and equally. Walks were, and are, always one-on-one, allowing for time away from the group, for me to give each one my full attention, to play and just enjoy each others company, I do think they enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

djg2121 said:


> I’ve always had sets of Goldens. I find it much easier, and I feel much better leaving them alone when they have each other for company. I’ve always had a trained adult dog when bringing a puppy into the house. I think that the older dog helps train the puppy. A male and a female dog (any breed) almost always will get along. Two of the same sex can be an issue, and two females can be a real issue. But Goldens tend to be pretty submissive and I’ve had sets of females that got along great. They are Golden Retrievers! Mine often curl up and sleep with my cats.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the encouragement! I am really enjoying 2 dogs, and it's wonderful to see how they interact. And let's be honest-- there are certain things we, as humans, just can't participate in that some dogs enjoy. As much as I love my dogs, I'm not going to play bitey face!



Abeille said:


> Mine get along great but the biggest rule we have is that they are never allowed to be out of crates while we aren’t home. We have some chew toys that are only allowed in crates because the dogs consider then a high value item.


Right now, we are following the same protocol, just in case. My older dog has free reign of the house, but the puppy has to be crated anyway when we are gone. I don't leave them unsupervised. We are also separating them for chewing. My older dog doesn't react when the puppy has taken away his chews (and the puppy wants to sit right next to him to chew!) but I don't want to cause any issues.



Charliethree said:


> I have four dogs, had six up until we lost our two senior dogs a couple of years ago. Can honestly say we never had any problems with conflicts, they are all got along, very well. There was the odd spat usually it was because one was being a bit pushy or rude, but nothing serious ever came of them. I never gave very high value items such as raw bones, but chew bones, balls and toys, I always made sure I had one for each, plus a couple more and treats were handed out randomly, no special order and equally. Walks were, and are, always one-on-one, allowing for time away from the group, for me to give each one my full attention, to play and just enjoy each others company, I do think they enjoy it as much as I do.


Your dogs get along better than most humans! I am aiming to do the same in terms of treats and toys, and already the puppy has learned to wait patiently for his treat if he sees my other dog getting one, because he knows his turn is coming. I really like your idea of one-on-one walks. You are right-- it's a special time for the both of you and it should be preserved as such!

I got the book Solinvictus suggested from the library, and it's been very helpful. I also signed up for the Fenzi class recommended by FosterGolden. Interesting reading about others' challenges!

Thank you again, everyone!


----------

